# Maisy a very scared BSH



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Maisy a very scared BSH :adoptcat:

Maisy- beautiful gorgeous Maisy.
She's a petrified little girl who's had a horrible life and DESERVES a wonderful home with no small children and a quiet life. She needs time to learn how to trust again but I believe she will once again become a loving British short hair that she deserves to be.



http://www.animallifelineuk.org/forum/showthread.php?t=40246

please contact Patsy Smith Rpr Rushden Persian rescue OPENING HOURS:- 9 a.m - 6 p.m Wednesday to Sunday (CLOSED Mon/Tues of each week) Tel 01933 387658 or Mobile No. 0795 4571814

Rescue re home all over UK as long as you are able to travel to collect your new furbaby from rescue in Rushden Northamptonshire

All cats and kittens are neutered , vacs and chipped before being homed.
Vet/home check and adoption fee of £130 will apply


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

God love her. Hate to think of the horrendous life she has had before


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

She's gorgeous


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I hate seeing cats so frightened, I've had one or two myself. She's a lovely girl.


----------



## SueTh (Feb 14, 2016)

Lovely girl, how old is she?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Her face looks identical to my Ralph's. Poor baby.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

RE HOMED


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Great news


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

Great news! Lovely girl, I hope she finally gets the life she deserves xxx


----------

